# Uber's safety report cites 6,000 Sex Assaults in 2 years



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.axios.com/ubers-first-e...ars-50f53317-475c-4c6b-93d1-cbeed3466b24.htmlBy the numbers:

Total number of sexual assault incidents: 2,936 in 2017, and 3,045 in 2018.
Total number of fatal physical assault incidents: 10 in 2017, and nine in 2018.
Total number of motor vehicle fatalities: 49 in 2017, and 58 in 2018.
Total number of rides: 1 billion in 2017, 1.3 billion in 2018.

https://www.uber-assets.com/image/u...fety/UberUSSafetyReport_201718_FullReport.pdf


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

So basically chic is safer with an Uber driver than. Step father...statistically


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Clint Torres said:


> So basically chic is safer with an Uber driver than. Step father...statistically


A lot of step fathers are Uber drivers &#128541;


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Also rate of sex assault inverse to pay


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I’m at 0 for 800. I guess that explains why I have a good rating.

Those aggregated numbers actually sound low. I am guessing there is some under-reporting.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uber is not directly quoting numbers (that I know yet)
Instead, it is reported as 1 per ___ million.
The document is filled with PR speak, the data is at the bottom.

Reports, by the numbers, for both 2017 & 2018
(calculated using Uber's claimed 2.3B rides):

Kissing 1150
Attempt rape 575
Touching 2875
Sexual kissing 767
Rape 460
Total: 5827

That is 8 per day.
Average 1 report every 394,714 rides.
45% of the *accused* are pax.
(92% reported elsewhere, someone please find the source of this)
16% Decline from 2017 to 2018
17-20% Decline from 2018 to 2019 YTD

If anyone finds errors feel free to correct.
_Correction: 45% of the reports accused are pax._


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 385409
> 
> Uber is not directly quoting numbers (that I know yet)
> The document is filled with PR speak, the data is at the bottom.
> ...


What's alarming is if 45% of victims are pax, then 55% of victims are drivers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Invisible said:


> What's alarming is if 45% of victims are pax, then 55% of victims are drivers.


Thankyou.

Now, technically, Uber didn't say 55% were drivers.
To be unbiased, I'll be the first to say, that some of that 55% may have been 3rd party victims who were neither pax nor driver.

Correction: 45% of suspects were pax. The assumption would be 55% of the suspects were drivers.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.axios.com/ubers-first-e...ars-50f53317-475c-4c6b-93d1-cbeed3466b24.htmlBy the numbers:
> 
> Total number of sexual assault incidents: 2,936 in 2017, and 3,045 in 2018.
> Total number of fatal physical assault incidents: 10 in 2017, and nine in 2018.
> ...


This is nonsense


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> Now, technically, Uber didn't say 55% were drivers.
> To be unbiased, I'll be the first to say, that some of that 55% may have been 3rd party victims who were neither pax or driver.


Good point. Let's say 10% weren't pax or drivers, so that would put the victims of pax and drivers at the same %.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Also not counted: anything that happened in an impostor Uber. Those are way more dangerous but there is no data available on it (you’d have to comb through news reports and get individual reports from police to even scratch the surface).

Those are still in the universe of Uber-related crimes but they can’t be reported on by Uber, even though the company could crack down on ride security and limit the risk.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Good point. Let's say 10% weren't pax or drivers, so that would put the victims of pax and drivers at the same %.


Thankyou again.

This brings me to my next point.
I wanted to keep this separite from my data post.
The pax and driver are close to the same %.
The pax only rides for somewhere around 10 minutes average trip.
The driver is at risk during all trips driven.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Good point. Let's say 10% weren't pax or drivers, so that would put the victims of pax and drivers at the same %.


Probably five percent of victims are service animals.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> View attachment 385409
> 
> Uber is not directly quoting numbers (that I know yet)
> Instead, it is reported as 1 per ___ million.
> ...


Correct!

The number of incidents represents just 0.0002% - of Uber's 1.3B rides in the U.S. 
*And 45% of the reports were filed by DRIVERS about RIDERS*


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Correct!
> 
> The number of incidents represents just 0.0002% - of Uber's 1.3B rides in the U.S.
> *And 45% of the reports were filed by DRIVERS about RIDERS*


Thankyou
Fixed it. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Touching 2875 

This number is way to low per year. But see I bet most drivers wont report. When I had my worst incident with 2 drunk guys I finished the ride and went onto the next. No report.

My thoughts were do i really want to have this uncomfortable night last longer by reporting it and do I really want to report 2, 20 year old kids.

But it's important to report so UBER knows what drivers go through. Doesnt mean they'll be arrested but hopefully there is a history on the rider in case there is another incident.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn....8>O

It IS dangerous to be an Uber driver...

Good thing I'm a monkey....

Never been assaulted...yet...

And never molested...yet...

Of course there's always the chance...

That I'll encounter someone...

With a thang for monkeys...

O MY MY...8>)

Stay safe out there...!

Rakos


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Uber must now find ways to make life more difficult for drivers and take a little bit more of their dignity away. No worries about the harassment, assaults and murders that Uber drivers are subjected to by passengers.

There will always be enough dummies willing to put themselves at risk for peanuts. Risk from false claims, violence, and death by UNSCREENED PASSENGERS. I'm so glad I don't have to put up with that BS anymore.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Damn....8>O
> 
> It IS dangerous to be an Uber driver...
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have to worry much any more. Michael Jackson died.


----------



## midacre (Nov 9, 2019)

How does this compare to taxis? Or the office? Or police arrests?

An Uber ride could be the safest place to be, but without context, it's impossible to judge.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

midacre said:


> How does this compare to taxis? Or the office? Or police arrests?
> 
> An Uber ride could be the safest place to be, but without context, it's impossible to judge.


I guess the context is 6000 out of 1.3 billion.

Yeah, I'm not too worried.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I guess the context is 6000 out of 1.3 billion.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not too worried.


Actually 6,000 out of 2+ billion since it is two years worth of data.

But the real number is certainly higher because of unreported cases. And I am sure there are a couple thousand cases of impostor Uber or off-app Uber crimes.

I've told many passengers that drivers are generally more at risk than passengers. I also tell them that if they check the car matches (color, model, license plate, driver), their likelihood of running into serious problems on a ride goes way down.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Good point. There are several cases of people getting in the wrong car then being assaulted after that.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

1 in 877,192 rides, a pax was accused of sexual assault.
1 in 717,628 rides, a driver was accused of sexual assault.
The rate is declining year by year. 👏

This suggests that per trip, the pax are almost as bad, but the driver is put at risk more than the pax.
No one else was bringing up these points though.

This was not to downplay a serious problem. 
I believe there are many more unreported.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Has anyone mentioned pool nightmares yet?

It IS possible for a passenger to be both a victim and a perpetrator while a driver is an innocent/oblivious bystander.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Has anyone mentioned pool nightmares yet?
> 
> It IS possible for a passenger to be both a victim and a perpetrator while a driver is an innocent/oblivious bystander.


These are the situations where my protective instincts kick in. I try my best to make sure male pax is not sitting with a female. I will tell her to come up front or arrange it in a way to prevent.

I've never had anyone offended over this.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> These are the situations where my protective instincts kick in. I try my best to make sure male pax is not sitting with a female. I will tell her to come up front or arrange it in a way to prevent.
> 
> I've never had anyone offended over this.


Me too. Once I told a girl to sit in front seat when there were another two riders added, I thought she took it like What is this driver thinking. She said it is Okay sincce she used to ride pool ride many times. But I warned her that most people are drunk at this hour on Friday and Saturday and you better not sitting with them. She thanked me later.


----------



## Dave_H (Nov 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://www.axios.com/ubers-first-e...ars-50f53317-475c-4c6b-93d1-cbeed3466b24.htmlBy the numbers:
> 
> Total number of sexual assault incidents: 2,936 in 2017, and 3,045 in 2018.
> Total number of fatal physical assault incidents: 10 in 2017, and nine in 2018.
> ...


And nearly half were against the driver https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/05/uber-safety-report-sexual-assault/


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Invisible said:


> What's alarming is if 45% of victims are pax, then 55% of victims are drivers.


You have i backwards. 45% of incidents are reported as the pax being the aggressor.
That is a shocking number to me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> You have i backwards. 45% of incidents are reported as the pax being the aggressor.
> That is a shocking number to me.


That was my fault, she was referring to my post, I since corrected it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> That was my fault, she was referring to my post, I since corrected it.


Cool


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> You have i backwards. 45% of incidents are reported as the pax being the aggressor.
> That is a shocking number to me.


That number is not surprising. The most physically* harrassed between men, women, pax, driver has to be women drivers.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I don't think these numbers of assault are accurate. Many cases are reported without charges filed because there is no dashcam for evidence.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> That number is not surprising. The most physically* harrassed between men, women, pax, driver has to be women drivers.


Makes a lot of sense that pax are big offenders, but only if you use critical thinking skills. I was not using mine when I replied too quickly. In fact, seeing the numbers evenly split makes statistical sense.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I don't think these numbers of assault are accurate. Many cases are reported without charges filed because there is no dashcam for evidence.


On the other hand, there are cases of
the inverse. I talked to a passenger whose driver touched her and made inappropriate comments. It was a credible complaint but she _never reported it_ to Uber. She said she used to sit in the front and now sits in the back for safety.

My guess is that happens more than a few times.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> That number is not surprising. The most physically* harrassed between men, women, pax, driver has to be women drivers.


I would guess almost all victims pax and driver were women and late night.

Few women drivers are out that late. The odds would be higher per female driver.

That may be one explaination why it seems more common than the stats show, for late night rides. Those rides are not the same crowd as daytime rides.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I've been sexually assaulted and propositioned at least 10 times as a driver.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I've been sexually assaulted and propositioned at least 10 times as a driver.


That is terrible. Sorry about that.

I've been touched a half dozen times in a way that invaded my personal space, but not in a specifically sexual way. I found it very disrespectful and disturbing but not that bad compared to other situations I have heard about or could imagine. I have a lot of sympathy for drivers who are targeted.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I've been sexually assaulted and propositioned at least 10 times as a driver.


Stop &#128721; picking up drunks, it's not worth the 4 bucks.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> On the other hand, there are cases of
> the inverse. I talked to a passenger whose driver touched her and made inappropriate comments. It was a credible complaint but she _never reported it_ to Uber. She said she used to sit in the front and now sits in the back for safety.
> 
> My guess is that happens more than a few times.


Pax has a choice to sit in the back in most cases. Driver is in one spot and left vulnerable.

I think a lot of male drivers don't consider it harrasment when pax come on to them. If they did the rate for drivers being harrassed would be higher.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> So basically chic is safer with an Uber driver than. Step father...statistically


Yes










2,300,000,000 rides in 2 years.

107 traffic deaths in 2 years.

This is surprising to me.



losiglow said:


> I guess the context is 6000 out of 1.3 billion.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not too worried.


2.3 billion.

6000÷2,300,000,000=
0.00026086%

Alter boys are more at risk statisticly


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Stop &#128721; picking up drunks, it's not worth the 4 bucks.


Is worth $50/hr though...............


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Also have to wonder how many are false reports by paxholes looking to get revenge/refund. 

I'd say you can knock another 25% off of the rider numbers.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

doggerel said:


> Also have to wonder how many are false reports by paxholes looking to get revenge/refund.
> 
> I'd say you can knock another 25% off of the rider numbers.


My guess is that the number of accusations is 100X higher than the numbers they released.


----------

